# Kühlung mit Peltierelementen



## deputamadre (10. Januar 2010)

*Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Hey, 

Ich hab gestern versucht die Temperaturen mit Peltierelementen zu verbessern. Ich hab ne Wakü mit nem Radi vorm Fenster was ja im Winter super geht. Also ich hab normal Prozzitemperaturen von ca. 9°. Dann hab ich zwischen Kühler und Cpu ein Peltierelement getan. Und hatte plötzlich temps von über 70°. Kann mir irgendwer sagen was ich da Falsch gemacht hab?


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Prozessortemperaturen von 9 °C sind bei dir normal? Geht das mit einer Wasserkühlung überhaupt? Da müsste sich doch kondenswasser bilden


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*



> Ich hab ne Wakü mit nem Radi vorm Fenster was ja im Winter super geht.



So geht`s 

Was hast du denn für ein Peltier Elemement genommen,
war das überhaupt stark genug ? Und mal ne andere Frage:
Hast du vernünftig isoliert, sonst war`s das irgendwann mit
deiner HW


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Peltiereliement falsch aufgelegt?


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Kann man ein Peltier Element eigentlich falschrum anbringen,
sodass das Peltier Element den Kühler kühlt und die daraus resultierende Abwärme
an die CPU abgibt


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Man braucht es glaube ich nur anderst polen dann dreht geht der effekt in die andere Richtung, aber ich glaube des Peltierchen ist zu schwach für die CPU, wie viel Watt Wäremeleistung hat es denn?


----------



## Dr.House (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Durch Umpolen (Kabel vertauschen) wird die kühlende Seite zu Heizende !!!

Daher vor dem Einbau, kurz anschließen (1 Sec reicht) um zu fühlen welche Seite Kalt und welche heiß wird. Dann markieren und richtigrum einbauen.


Aber !  Welche Leistung hat dein Peltierelement ?  Unter 150 Watt kannst du es lassen, wäre zu schwach für ne CPU. 

Achte auf Kondenswasserbildung bei niedrigen Temps an der CPU und Sockel . Daher eignet sich nicht als Dauerlösung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Mal nur so ne Theorie.

Könnte man das Mainboard eigentlich kopfüber verbauen, damit das Kondenswasser nach unten tropft?


----------



## Superwip (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*



Fadi schrieb:


> Mal nur so ne Theorie.
> 
> Könnte man das Mainboard eigentlich kopfüber verbauen, damit das Kondenswasser nach unten tropft?


 
Grundsätzlich ja aber... ein MB hat auch eine Rückseite...

Außerdem könnte sich Kondenswasser immernoch irgendwie im Sockel bilden


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Dann könnte man ja mit Knete eine Abtropfhilfe bauen.


----------



## Dr.House (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Allein dass die CPU so kalt wird (falls es klappt mit nem Pelzie) wird die Rückseite des Baords kalt und da bildet sich auch Kondenswasser. 

Wenn du die Rückseite abdichtest , kann sich immer noch Kondenswasser zw. CPU und Sokel-Pins bilden, was zu nem Kurzen führt und ......

Hier (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/45817-ifx-14-peltier-test.html) kannst du dir einen Test anschauen und die Folgen davon .


Peltierkühlung sollte man nur für kurze Testzwecke benutzen und nicht für 24/7.

P.S: Hast uns immer noch nicht verraten was für ein Peltierelement du benutzt und welche Energiequelle du dafür nimmst ?  PC - NT ?


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Gähhhhnnnnn - vor Jahren schon war in der PCGH ein ausführlicher Bericht über "Pelztier" Elemente.

Ausser Kondenswasser bringen die Dinger gar nichts. Eine solide Kühlerbefestigung und eine gute Paste hat weniger Wärmewiderstand.


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

vorallem ist die frage warum noch extra so nen tolles ding dazwischen bauen wenn die cpu nur 9°C warm ist ?

ist doch mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Evtenuell war das PE auch nur die Bremse zwischen Kühler und CPU, weil es nicht genügend Abwärme abführen konnte.


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Kann man eigentlich einen CPU Wasserkühler (ich meine nur den Kühlkörper, Radiator usw, soll vernachlässigt werden, (kann beliebig groß angesetzt werden, z.B. 4 volbestückte Moras) überfordern? Weil ein dickes 400W Kälteleistungspeltier braucht ja mal bis zu 800W elektrische Leistung, was dann im schlimmsten Fall ja 1,2 KW Abwärme am kühlkörper entspricht, geht das überhaupt noch mit einem normalen CPU Wasserküher bei aktzeptabeler Temperaturdiffernez abführen?
@ topic, denke mal, das das Peltier zu schwach ist, es sei denn es ist verpolt oder falsch herum eingebaut, wann kamen die Temperaturen eigentlich zu stande? Im Idle oder bei Last, wenn die Temperatur im Idle schon so hoch geht siehts wohl nach verpolung bzw. falsch herum eingebaut aus, weil ansonsten müsste das ja ein sehr schwaches Peltier sein... 
Was für eine Spannung benötigt das Peltier laut Datenblatt, an was für einer Spannung ist es angeschlossen? Kann das Netzteil auch den erforderlichen Strom liefern, oder ist es eventuell mit dem Peltier überlastet?


----------



## deputamadre (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

also das mit den 1,2kw is ein ziemlicher scheiß, is ja ne total falsche Rechnung. Es kann ja nicht mehr Hitze rauskommen als am Anfang reingehen und wenn es 400w Kälteleistung hat hat es nur mehr 400w Hitzeleistung. Und nein ich hab mein Element nicht Falsch angesteckt es ist zu schwach. Hab schon 2 400er bestellt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*



deputamadre schrieb:


> also das mit den 1,2kw is ein ziemlicher scheiß, is ja ne total falsche Rechnung. Es kann ja nicht mehr Hitze rauskommen als am Anfang reingehen und wenn es 400w Kälteleistung hat hat es nur mehr 400w Hitzeleistung. Und nein ich hab mein Element nicht Falsch angesteckt es ist zu schwach. Hab schon 2 400er bestellt.



Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, das ein Peltierelement eine wesentlich größere elektrische Leistung aufnimmt, als es auf der kalten Seite an Wärmeleistung aufnimmt. Deine 400W Kältelesitung "erkaufst" du dir mit 800W elektrischer Leistung, und die wandet das Peltier nebenbei in Wärme um. Und diese Wärme muss zusätzlich zur gepumpten Wärme abgeführt werden, also

Gepumpte Wärme + verlustleistung des Petiers = abzuführende Wärme --> 400 W gepumpt + 800 W Verlustleistung des Peltiers = 1200 W abzuführende Wärme....


----------



## deputamadre (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

achso das meinst du...also eigentlich die wärmepumpleistung ist die von der cpu...


----------



## Dr.House (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

CPU hat ~ 100 Watt Leistungsaufnahme (DualCore mit OC), wenn du mit 400 Watt Kälteleistung drangehst umso besser. CPU wird eben noch kälter.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass man 400-800 Watt Hitze über so eine kleine Fläche nicht schnell genug abführen kann, deswegen ist das nicht machbar ab einem gewissen Grad  CPU wird eher heißer als kälter.

250-300 Watt Wärme könnte man mit nem guten Wasserkühler maximal abführen . Das entspricht einer Kälteleistung von ~ 150 Watt .

*Fazit*: Unwirtschaftlich und nur mit kleineren Verbrauchern sinnvoll.

Entweder Wasserkühlung oder Kokü !


----------



## lapetitemort (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kühlung mit Peltierelementen*

Du könntest ja dein Wasser einfach mit einem Peltierelement kühlen. Razzor hat mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Man baue sich einfach aus einem Boxed kühler ein Wasserkühlkörper. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1446790-post20.html) Den schön mit Armaflex einpacken und das Peltierelement mit einem Lüfter draufbauen. Das Ding dann hinter den Wärmetauscher bauen und dein Wasser dürfte somit kalt genug werden. Wie es mit der Energieeffizienz aussieht weiss ich nicht. Hab mit Peltierelementen noch nichts zu tun gehabt. Ist mal wieder nur so eine Idee von mir.


----------

